
Microsoft details secret ‘pocketable’ Surface device in leaked email - smacktoward
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/29/17518582/microsoft-surface-dual-screen-andromeda-device-pocketable
======
BigChiefSmokem
Reminds me of a Nintendo DS or the old T-Mobile Sidekick

------
axiomdata316
Please oh please!

